# US hedgehogs coming into Canada



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anyone here brought a US hedgehog into Canada? If so, what exactly was the procedure? Was there US paperwork required? Was the hedgehog shipped in (flown) or cross in a car with the new owner. We can't seem to get straight answers on what is required.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder if there's any precedent set by others - like chins? Or do you suppose it's really species-specific?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be hesitant to use chins as a basis. Chins are considered livestock where are little guys are not. Which, I'm told, is why they are allowed in California and other pet restrictive states.

The one time I asked about it, I was told to have a vet certificate and to ensure that the veterinarian was on duty at the time of my crossing. But that was pre 9/11.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

*Imagines a terrorist hedgehog*


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Perhaps a way to go, then, would be to decide where the hedgies will cross and talk to the Canadian authorities at that location. Or is that precisely the problem - that they're the ones giving you the run-around?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have spoken to 3 different people at the crossing in BC that I plan on using in April, at 3 different times. They all told me that I needed a Vet Certificate stating the hedgies were healthy dated no more than a week before crossing and that I had to book the Government Vet based in Abbotsford to be there to inspect the hedgehogs. All 3 people I spoke to told me the same thing. I know when we brought birds into Canada from the US that the requirements were the same as this.


----------

